# Toshiba Dynabook driver



## dhaneshvb (Aug 30, 2005)

Hello,

I have bought Toshiba Dynabook TX/450DSE1 notebook PC from Japan and it is having a Japanese OS (Windows XP) now. I would like to install WIN XP English version instead. The problem is, I dont have the driver CD pack. So could you please let me know from where I can download all the necessary drivers those I have to install for this model after installing the new OS? (WIN XP English version)?
My model information is as follows:
Toshiba Dynabook TX/450DSE1 Intel M Centrino 725 1.65GHz
256MB RAM, 80GB Hard Disk, Wirless LAN, DVD RW/CD RW, TV Tuner

If you can provide any information, please share it.
Thanks and rgds
Dhanesh


----------



## dhaneshvb (Aug 30, 2005)

Atleast if you can share the japanese drivers for this model, it will be great!


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

See if one oof these pages help. Sorry, I do not speak Japenese. 
http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=navclient-menuext&ie=UTF-8&q="Dynabook+TX/450DSE1"


----------

